# Luke Oyloe Memorial Coyote Hunt



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

There will be a one day hunt in Williston, ND on October 17th 2009 in memory of Luke Oyloe "lukeos". There will be a calcutta auction held the night before the hunt to auction off the teams. There will also be a scholarship awarded to a senior who competes in the tournament from the school Luke attended. The area is crawling with coyotes and October, im sure most of you know, is one of the best times to call coyotes. Luke and his father competed in the Minot Predator hunt last year, and placed second. So please feel free to come join Lukes family and friends and become a participant of this special event. For full tournament details and rules please PM me your email address and i will forward the information on.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

It has been stated on another website that the motel/hotels in the williston area are filling up fast for several reasons. If you plan on hunting in this tournament please go to the website provided and find a room soon. I will be staying at "The Vegas" for $55 a night. I know some of them are full already and some are out of this league expensive.

http://www.visitwilliston.com/Accommodations.aspx?ID=31

If you need information regarding the hunt please pm me with your email address.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hope to see everyone there should be a great hunt!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd like to attend but we will be on our annual family pheasant hunt that weekend. Good luck to all involved...we had a great weekend of calling last year on the same corresponding weekend...good calling this time of year!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The tournament is this coming weekend and we still have some openings left!! We are also accepting donations for the scholarship. If you are interested in a donation, feel free to PM me and i will respond with a direct link, to an account that we have set up online to accept donations! I hope to see you there and feel free to introduce yourself :beer:


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

Lyonch this is Lukes dad I would like to tell you thanks again for all you are doing I am going to put a trialer in my drive way so if there is some one that cant make the shot because of lodgeing let me know I will try to make it work for them Mitch and I went up north on sunday called in 4 dogs seen 13 I think it is going to be a great hunt.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Hopefully everyone can make it, I am heading out the door right now! Please introduce yourselves!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How was the turnout? Looking forward to hearing about the hunt.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I will wait until the results are posted at another site, then i will copy that and post it here so that everyone can see. There were 16 teams that entered and there were 27 coyotes shot(i think). The winning team had 4 coyotes.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

News Release . . . For Immediate Release . . . Oct. 21, 2009

Luke Oyloe Memorial Hunt

The Luke Oyloe Memorial Hunt offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most number of coyotes. 16 teams participated in Saturdayâ€™s tournament and competed for $1490.00 in prize money and plaques.
The largest coyote taken was by Chris Lyons and Levi Mcnally at 38.09 pounds awarding them $140. The smallest was taken by Ira Wulter and Aaron Freed they received $140 for this 17.90 pound coyote. First place this year went to Chris Lyons and Levi Mcnally, Chris and Levi brought in a total of 4 coyotes, and were awarded $460.00 and plaques. Second place went to Bronc Ladue, Chad Baumann and Corey Baumann for bringing in 3 coyotes (5:28pm) they were awarded $312.00 and plaques. Terry Bush, Travis Bush and John Noonan bringing in 3 coyotes (6:32pm) won third place. Taking Home $225.00 and plaques. Marty Oyloe, Jason Falvag and Mitchell Kvernan brought in 3 coyotes (6:38pm), putting them in fourth place and earning them $76.80. Fifth place went to Richard Curry and Prairie Ghost Stroebel for connecting on 2 coyote (6:36pm) pocketing them $51.20.

We want to thank the American Legion and special thanks to Betty KornKven for providing us with the facility and gaming license for the Calcutta. A portion of the money raised will be going towards the Luke Oyloe Scholarship fund. We will be awarding a $1500 scholarship each year to a Trinity Christian School student in Luke Oyloeâ€™s name. This yearâ€™s recipient is Mitchell Kvernan, Mitchell had to provide a 1000 word essay on coyote hunting and participate in the tournament to be eligible for the scholarship. Congratulations Mitchell!

I want to thank Dave Guttormson (bucknbears) for bringing some amazing bear chili. I was thanking you all the way home Dave..............8 hours............

Thanks also to Foxpro, and Varmint Hunter Association for the doorprizes. Both of these groups are there every year supporting us and many other tournaments throughout the Midwest.

We did have a couple of teams that had there coyotes DQ this year. This seems to happen more at new tournaments were guys just are not that familiar with the format we use. We do not lump all these teams in the same bunch. We adhere to the rules to the letter. This was a great group of guys and a couple of teams just made some procedurial mistakes with the blocks. Jason and Dan Arnson brought in 7 coyotes for the day and we had to DQ all of them. They had everything else right even went as for as putting there initials on the blocks and caliber. Just no team numbers. Rules are rules, tough break though. I would assume that they will not make that mistake again. We hope to see everyone again next year and would be very happy to have them enter any of our tournaments again in the future.

Coyotes Forever


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats to your team on the win - and for a great cause.

My congratulations as well to the unfortunate team of Jason and Dan Arnson. 7 coyotes is a good day.

KD


----------

